# New Project in mind 3.6 VR6 B5 Audi S4



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

This year I'd like to start a new project, it's going to be in 2 parts. One is to just do the swap of engines and the part 2 is to do a full build with a turbocharger.. But I need help since I'm not that knowledgeable with the 3.6 VR6. I've done a hybrid build. Currently I have a 2.0T full built stroker on my B5 S4. Before someone says that it's a plug and play. That's false! Wiring is different. Believe me it was a pain in the A$$!











The idea is to get the motor from a Passat, the reason why a Passat is because I heard the oil pan is a better fit for my B5 Audi S4? Anyone with experience can correct me if I'm wrong.

To bolt up my 01E transmission I can go with either 034 adapter plate or the plate from a Q7, Touareg. Do I need a custom flywheel? Do I need a custom starter or can I use an OEM? Ideally would be to use OEM parts, just because if something breaks I can just buy an OEM part.


Wiring? Should I go with standalone or should I go with the wiring from a VW R32, Touareg, Q7? Since in the future I plan on turbocharging the engine.

If standalone.. what are my options? 034, AEM?

Motor mounts are also going to be a challenge. Not sure if I can use an OEM from another car or 034 might have some available? I prefer OEM.

When I decide to go with a turbocharger. Can I still use the intake manifold?

I think I might try to go with this intake manifold, since the tb is in the front and Audi and VW are in the back, plus I'd like to see if the turbocharger can be kind of hidden to give it more of an OEM look. The only thing is I don't know how much space I'll have to put that pipe on the tb. 










Any input is greatly appreciated!! :beer:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are some recent pictures that may interest some of you.































*For info check *

* http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/286716-FAQ-VR6-12V-amp-24V-Info-sharing *

* http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5136680-VR6-Swap-into-a-Audi-A4-B5-Information *

Enjoy.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Here are some recent pictures that may interest some of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks George! I'm Ruben. I saw your post on fb and I asked a few questions. Thanks for your help!

I was reading Issam's comments about using a 3.6 block with a 3.2 head. So I want to find out more info about that, I'll have to ask what's the reason behind doing that? 

You're car looks good!! Good luck on your project can't wait to see it done!

I also have been looking and I didn't find any aftermarket pistons for the 3.6. It'd have to be custom. The only reason I'm looking is because I'd like to add a turbocharger later.


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

JE has made some pistons in the past although they were only given 1 of the 2 pistons in the motor(front not rear). They also made flat top pistons for what I think was a non FSI build but I can't get them to confirm. Without the swirl spots in the right spot the motor has idled poorly. I sent in blv pistons and they have bws pistons that someone else sent. They'll be making pistons for my charger build.

Good luck on this. 

-Vito


----------



## Kosi123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I've just finished my B5 SWAP - currently NA VR6 2.8 BDE










Regarding your questions:

1. Oil pan from VW Phaeton 3.2 would be the best option but even in EU is so fu*king hard to get (I'm the lucky one). Or you can buy Touareg 3.2 and customize (Like 034 has done. I have one for sell if you need). Furthermore, you have to customize engine beam.
2. Wiring - get from the original car (my was from Seat Leon Cupra R) + new ECU (I would recomend EMU standalone computer - great price&performance + bluetooth connection with your mobile device)
3. Engine mount - only custom (if you want gearbox in OEM place). You can simply buy 034 but easier and cheaper is to make own.
3. Valve cover should be from A3 3.2/R32 or similar with flat front (otherwise you will not close the hood)
4. I have seen only 12V short intake manifold for longitunidal engines, so also it's better to made custom one. 

And more more other things  please refer to my topic: http://www.racingforum.pl/index.php?showtopic=123780&st=0

or just write me an e-mail: [email protected] for more info&parts.

Rafal


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

vToe said:


> JE has made some pistons in the past although they were only given 1 of the 2 pistons in the motor(front not rear). They also made flat top pistons for what I think was a non FSI build but I can't get them to confirm. Without the swirl spots in the right spot the motor has idled poorly. I sent in blv pistons and they have bws pistons that someone else sent. They'll be making pistons for my charger build.
> 
> Good luck on this.
> 
> -Vito


thanks Vito! Realistically I think this project is going to take a couple of years. My first step is going to be to just do the swap and then my second step is to buy all the mods to later go with a turbocharger. So by that time I hope I have more piston options. Do you have a build posted here?




Kosi123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just finished my B5 SWAP - currently NA VR6 2.8 BDE
> 
> ...


Thanks Rafal for all the info! Yeah I heard that getting a Phaeton oil pan is super hard. There's a few things I'm selling to buy the engine and parts. Send me a PM and let me know how much you want for the oil pan. 

As for engine mounts I saw a guy use Phaeton for the passenger side (i think) I have to re read the post. I will keep in mind using EMU standalone, I'll do some research. I like the blutooth option. I also would like to design the intake manifold, I was going to do that with my 1.8t but just ended up buying SEM manifold.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a spare Touareg pan if you need one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have a spare Touareg pan if you need one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got a spare of everything!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's a problem I have.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have a spare Touareg pan if you need one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! But right now I'm still saving up for the engine. I might have a guy lined up to buy my 1.8T 06A AWM engine. I'm crossing my finger that he buys it. I'm also moving to Las Vegas, so I have to wait until I get there. 


I'm following other VR6 builds and man am I getting jealous that I can't start mine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No worries, I've had it for a few years and not really a motivated seller. :wave:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> No worries, I've had it for a few years and not really a motivated seller. :wave:


Ahh your like me. I have a lot of things laying in the garage for years, that I haven't put for sale until now and even knowing that I'm moving I haven't gone to the garage and separated any parts I can sell. Lol!

I have to get in gear though since I can move at anytime now.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am likely worse, I have been accumulating just VR6 parts for over 15 years now. I still have the first set of pistons I've pulled out of one... :what: I need to purge badly.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am likely worse, I have been accumulating just VR6 parts for over 15 years now. I still have the first set of pistons I've pulled out of one... :what: I need to purge badly.


^^^^ this guy has my (very used) 3.6L head gasket and valve cover gaskets!


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am likely worse, I have been accumulating just VR6 parts for over 15 years now. I still have the first set of pistons I've pulled out of one... :what: I need to purge badly.


Yep you won! Lol! I have maybe about a 8 year old ABA block that I bought because I needed the Forged Crank for my 058 engine. 




nater said:


> ^^^^ this guy has my (very used) 3.6L head gasket and valve cover gaskets!


Lol! That's how he knows that a 3.2 cylinder head won't fit on a 3.6 bottom. Lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

un1ko said:


> Lol! That's how he knows that a 3.2 cylinder head won't fit on a 3.6 bottom. Lol


It's hard to figure things out with having things to figure things out with... or I am a hoarder... or both are true. 

For the record I scanned the HG for a specific reason :wave:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It's hard to figure things out with having things to figure things out with... or I am a hoarder... or both are true.
> 
> For the record I scanned the HG for a specific reason :wave:



Lol! I'm a hoarder too!! My wife wants to kill me know that we are moving. My garage is full of parts, my closet is full of t-shirts, pants, jackets like from late 90s.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The last time I moved I paid flat rate for a moving service. They didn't figure the garage would be that hard. An entire extra truck on them. Whoops.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The last time I moved I paid flat rate for a moving service. They didn't figure the garage would be that hard. An entire extra truck on them. Whoops.


Lol! I should definitely do that!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

un1ko said:


> Lol! I should definitely do that!


Best money I never spent. Funniest part is that I moved all the big/heavy/dirty things out already.


----------



## Royal769sr (Jul 28, 2013)

Update?? Are you in Vegas? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Royal769sr said:


> Update?? Are you in Vegas?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm in Vegas. As for this, I'm going to wait because I want to finish my current build. Later I'll buy the engine and then figure out in what car I install it.


----------



## Royal769sr (Jul 28, 2013)

un1ko said:


> Yeah I'm in Vegas. As for this, I'm going to wait because I want to finish my current build. Later I'll buy the engine and then figure out in what car I install it.


Cool what's the current project 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Royal769sr said:


> Cool what's the current project
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Sorry for the delay. Here's an old post of my build - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6017311-Audi-S4-with-a-2.0T-heart-Build

Later I will update it. I've been more on facebook than here lately.


----------

